# Empire Earth II



## PERCON (Aug 15, 2005)

I recently bought this game after playing a downloadable demo. The game spans from the prehistoric to the future. It's like Age of Empires but a whole lot bigger. The game can be played on a huge scale with each player having up to a thousand units, no more small 250 unit limit. It's so much fun having a full scale war with hundreds of middle age cannons or a mass WWII aerial dogfight with dozens of planes!

A great game! One worth buying.

_PERCON_


----------



## Mayhs (Aug 16, 2005)

yes it is a gr8 game...i downloaded the demo and spent 4/5 hours playing it...and i didnt even realize... its a gd game


----------



## Arkangel (Sep 7, 2005)

I love that game too. I have played both the Empire Earths. But the graphics disapointed me a little.


----------



## PERCON (Sep 7, 2005)

Well my computer isn't fast enough to run the game at the best visual level but from what I've seen when the game is run at the best visual level it looks great. I still prefer games with great gameplay to great graphics. I still love playing classics like asteroids every now and then .

_PERCON_


----------



## Anfeidrol (Nov 1, 2005)

i have Age Of Mythology game...im getting through it slowly.lol.it's based mainly on the greeks egyptians and norse gods.im a lil stuck atm tho...havin trouble tryina build an army while stopping the enemy destroyin my buidlings.Grr!!


----------

